# Need help!



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone can help me on checking sw# of these two shepherds, greatly appreciate that!!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/587508.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/496181.html


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention, to check the zw, will need to go to the SV site, use the SV registration numbers to do the search. I don't read German so...Hope someone here can give me a hand. 

Thanks again!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You can use Babelfish to translate a web page. I do a lot of looking at Dutch websites. I just look up the words, or translate the whole page as above.
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------

